# HELP! Which PDA to buy??

## mazzachre

I am looking to buy a PDA, but I can't find out which one to buy...

Ofcause it must be compatible with gnome-pilot and evolution (So that I can have my calender and addressbook synced)

After what I have read, PDAs running PalmOS do work, are there others that do work?? And is there a list of the ones that do??

Mazzachre

----------

## plasmaroo

Handspring Visor Edge, get one! (I *know* it is no longer in production for a year already)

----------

## Yoshi Assim

Now you can buy one "reconditioned" Visor Edge or if you prefer (and have budget) or one Treo (with GSM telephone) for a fraction of the normal price... Consult Handspring website www.handspring.com

I bought the past year one Visor Ddge and I like it. It's small and works well. It cames with a USB Cradle and Windows sofware.

The past week I buid my Gento Linux and now I'm working to get my hardware "colaborare" with my Gentoo. I find this website

http://usbvisor.sourceforge.net/index.php3

with a lot of interesting information. Now I'm working with this thread in the Gentoo forums

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=1579&highlight=handspring+visor

I wish that was usefull for you.

 *plasmaroo wrote:*   

> Handspring Visor Edge, get one! (I *know* it is no longer in production for a year already)

 

----------

## Hypnos

I got a Palm m130 -- cheapest color PDA out there.  I use it with gnome-pilot+evolution.  I needed to hack the visor code so that it gets recognized, but I use an old kernel (2.4.1 :Cool: .

----------

## abhishek

 *mazzachre wrote:*   

> I am looking to buy a PDA, but I can't find out which one to buy...
> 
> Ofcause it must be compatible with gnome-pilot and evolution (So that I can have my calender and addressbook synced)
> 
> After what I have read, PDAs running PalmOS do work, are there others that do work?? And is there a list of the ones that do??
> ...

 

PDAs running either QT embedded or OPIE(which is a fork of QT/E) should also work. The Sharp Zaurus runs QT/E and can run OPIE. Ipaqs can also run opie if you install familiar linux on them. Currenty suppourted are the ipaq 36/37/38/3900s. I think suppourt for the ipaq 5400s is being worked on. All of the choices listed above run linux, which is cool. I've seen zaurii for 180 or so before.

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *Quote:*   

> PDAs running either QT embedded or OPIE(which is a fork of QT/E) should also work. The Sharp Zaurus runs QT/E and can run OPIE. Ipaqs can also run opie if you install familiar linux on them. Currenty suppourted are the ipaq 36/37/38/3900s. I think suppourt for the ipaq 5400s is being worked on. All of the choices listed above run linux, which is cool. I've seen zaurii for 180 or so before.

 

Three weeks ago I had a Sharp Zaurus in my hand and it's looks great... but I read in some publications that the support to link with Linux isn't enough good. It cames with sincronize software for windoze   :Sad:   That's incredible in a system that uses a Linux Operating System   :Shocked:  ... I read in some place that are many people that are working on...

I' m working near two years with my Handspring Visor Edge and I'm very satisfied with it. You can work a lot of hours without the need to recharge batteries (Try this with a Pocket PC...  :Razz:   ) with a no look-ups. It is small an thing and has a great touch. It's made on aluminium...

I talk great about this product, but I don't have any comission  :Wink: 

----------

## mb4guns

I just bought a Palm Zire and it works just great! Using jpilot right now, still gotta configure for evolution.

----------

## refriedbean

 *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   

> [
> 
>  I read in some publications that the support to link with Linux isn't enough good. It cames with sincronize software for windoze 

 

You can download the 'Qtopia-Desktop' software for linux free-of-charge from trolltech's ftp site.  :Smile:  It works pretty well.  :Smile: 

At the moment, 2.4 kernels require a 'usbdnet' patch in order for the zaurus to speak with the desktop. 2.4.21 and 2.5 kernels have another driver called 'usbnet' that supports the zaurus built in.

Of course, if you have a wireless lan in your home/office, you don't even need a crade to sync.. You just tell the sync-software what your zaurus's IP is..  :Smile:  It works great!

Refried

----------

## _venturax_

I bought a Palm Zire 71 about one month ago. So far no luck in getting my gentoo box to work with it. But the PDA itself is great. Lots of functions and most of all... Lots of SW  :Smile: 

A great buy, but don't set your hopes too high on synchronization and the like.

----------

## NitroPye

I use a Palm Zire, really cheap, great for what I need it to do, I tried it with gnome-pilot and I did need to hack my kernel for the devices ID back using an older kernel. Have yet to try it with 2.5 or 2.6beta. Works great in osx as well  :Smile: 

----------

## mb4guns

Always worked on the dev kernels for me

----------

## axafluff

 *_venturax_ wrote:*   

> I bought a Palm Zire 71 about one month ago. So far no luck in getting my gentoo box to work with it. But the PDA itself is great. Lots of functions and most of all... Lots of SW 
> 
> A great buy, but don't set your hopes too high on synchronization and the like.

 

I also have a Palm Zire 71. Synchronization wouldn't work with the 2.4.20 kernel because a device ID was missing in visor.h. Reportedly the 2.4.22 kernel has the device ID ok, but I couldn't get it to boot. Probably unrelated to the USB/Palm problem. With kernel 2.6.0-test3 and pilot-link 0.11.7 everything works fine apart from not being able to download photos from the Palm. This is apparently fixed in the latest pilot-link but I haven't had time to fix/find an ebuild for the new version.

----------

## NitroPye

 *axafluff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I also have a Palm Zire 71. Synchronization wouldn't work with the 2.4.20 kernel because a device ID was missing in visor.h. Reportedly the 2.4.22 kernel has the device ID ok, but I couldn't get it to boot.

 

You should be able to easily add the device ID to the 2.4.20 sources if you want to, this is how I got mine to work before I moved to development sources

----------

## al

Just dont order your PDA from here: http://www.totalpda.co.uk/

I orderd a  Compaq Ipaq H3970 on the 9th and was promised it would be delivered on the 13th.It's now the 18th and there's no sign of it.

(I only live 200 miles from them,I could have walked there and back by now!)

 :Sad: 

----------

## mb4guns

 *al wrote:*   

> Just dont order your PDA from here: http://www.totalpda.co.uk/
> 
> I orderd a  Compaq Ipaq H3970 on the 9th and was promised it would be delivered on the 13th.It's now the 18th and there's no sign of it.
> 
> (I only live 200 miles from them,I could have walked there and back by now!)
> ...

 

time to open your backyards missile silo.....

```
backyardmissilesilo --open -d 200 miles -t totalpda
```

----------

